

Jack the Ripper: Scientist has 'made serious DNA error' - schrofer
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/jack-the-ripper-id-hinges-on-a-decimal-point-as-scientists-flag-up-dna-error-in-book-that-claims-to-identify-the-whitechapel-killer-9804325.html

======
kjs3
This is my shocked face.

